# Just a Typical LFS ... NOT!



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow, check this place out: http://www.pbase.com/plantella/koellef


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow...*The total size is about 8 meter long and 2 Meter wide, the water volume is about 6.500 Liters. Lightning: 70Watt HQI mixed with T8 tubes *(Their Tropica plant display tanks)


----------



## jessem (Jun 4, 2007)

That's unlike any LFS i've ever seen!

very nice.

Jesse


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Too cool. If only all fish stores displayed their plants in this neat manner. Makes me want to buy every single pot there!










-John N.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

WOW.... going to place like that isnt shopping... its like going to a zoo or amusement park.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

And this is how American shops should model themselves. If the store is attractive, people buy things! Heck, they go to the store just to be there (at least I would).

That's just an amazing shop, a work of art if you will.

I agree with John. That's how a plant tank should be instead of just toss in a nasty tank and you practically dumpster dive for plants.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful set up. I used to work for a LFS back in the day and maintaining even plant only tanks -few to no fish- can still be very hard work! They make it look easy.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

freak... thats a therapy for bad a day all in itself!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice!


----------

